# Paph Harold Koopowitz



## emydura (Aug 30, 2009)

I tried my best but photos just don't do this hybrid justice. The flowers look amazing in person. My favourite parvi-roth hybrid as it is fairly easy to grow and flower, and the spike length is insane. This is the third flowering in a year. It should be in every collection.

We have our big spring show in about 3 weeks and I thought I finally might have a Paph that was good enough to challenge for some of the big prizes. But alas, there is a tiny deformity (pouch slightly sunken in) at the back of the second flower which would surely rule it out of contention. I was going to try Rick's tip and put cotton wool in the pouch but the opening is very closed in this hybrid. It would be very difficult to get the wool in and out without damaging the flower.

David


Paph Harold Koopowitz (rothschildianum x maliopoense)


----------



## Pete (Aug 30, 2009)

nice! this is much redder than the ones i usually see


----------



## Candace (Aug 30, 2009)

Love it. I've got a couple that I'm waiting to get a smidge bigger...


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow! Extraordinary one!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes, much more veining than most - one of my favorite crosses, but then again, most roth hybrids are a gas!


----------



## toddybear (Aug 30, 2009)

Stunning...my It's Doll should be open in a week or so..should look similar...if veined like this one, I will be very pleased indeed!


----------



## McPaph (Aug 30, 2009)

That is very stunning. I like it alot
Thanks


----------



## bench72 (Aug 30, 2009)

man, David that is insane! I really need to get me one of these...

and third flowering in a year, it must really like your growing conditions! Well Done.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 30, 2009)

That is the reddest/pinkest HK I have ever come across.. Great blooms..


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 30, 2009)

McPaph beat me to the word I thought of when I saw the flowers: stunning!

Excellent photos, also, David.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 30, 2009)

Amazing colors David. I have never seen this red/cream coloring. Most are green background with veining. I have to disagree with you on the ease of this cross. Here it is a bi*ch to grow, very poor. Very few people have ever bloomed here in south Texas. Doug has had two I think but they were already mature plants. I can't say how they're doing for him at this point either. Hopefully he'll see this thread.


----------



## CodPaph (Aug 30, 2009)

very very nice, greats flowers


----------



## Elena (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, that's is gorgeous!

I was under the impression that this was a tricky one to flower. Good to know that they do well at least for some people.


----------



## swamprad (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, that is so wonderful, thanks for sharing. I've got to get one or more of these immediately!!


----------



## emydura (Aug 30, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Amazing colors David. I have never seen this red/cream coloring. Most are green background with veining. I have to disagree with you on the ease of this cross. Here it is a bi*ch to grow, very poor. Very few people have ever bloomed here in south Texas. Doug has had two I think but they were already mature plants. I can't say how they're doing for him at this point either. Hopefully he'll see this thread.



I did buy this plant as a large clump, so this would make it easier to grow on. The person I bought it off told me it had nice shape but didn't even mention the colour. I was gobsmacked when the first flower opened. I've never seen a HK with this dark colouring either.

I do have 2 other HK's that I bought as medium size seedlings. One has grown on nicely and has now just put out a new growth. I expect it will flower in the next year. The other is going nowhere fast and I suspect will never grow on. I might as well just chuck it out. I've found HK easier to grow then other parvi-roth hybrids. My Dollgoldii has gone backwards and my vietnamense x roths is no longer with us.

David


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 30, 2009)

Superb, David!


----------



## John M (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow! Just Wow!


----------



## raymond (Aug 31, 2009)

wow very nice flower color


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 31, 2009)

2 great pics of 2 wonderful blooms!!!! 

(Mine died away slowly but surely after blooming) Jean


----------



## Faan (Aug 31, 2009)

Stunning


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2009)

*That* is so fine I may use it as my avatar!


----------



## emydura (Aug 31, 2009)

NYEric said:


> *That* is so fine I may use it as my avatar!



The ultimate compliment. Just make sure you use a closeup. 

David


----------



## Clark (Aug 31, 2009)

That is so hot!
Sorry I skipped over this previously, I fell out of love for this cross. I'm in the same boat as SlipperKing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 31, 2009)

NYEric said:


> *That* is so fine I may use it as my avatar!


What! No besseae???oke:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome colour!


----------



## Roy (Sep 1, 2009)

As has been said, that has some great color 5 veining David. I would like to hope that one of the 12 I have flower like that.


----------



## labskaus (Sep 1, 2009)

That colour is incredible! Great photo, too!


----------



## Wendy (Sep 1, 2009)

Ditto to all that has been said....nice!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 2, 2009)

:clap: :drool: :clap: :drool: :clap:


----------



## Berrak (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh what a lovely plant and beutiful flowers


----------



## emydura (Sep 21, 2009)

*My first award*

It ended up doing well at our show this weekend (Canberra show). It picked up Champion Paph as well as Reserve Champion of the show. Beaten by a Cattelya for first place -  

But more exciting than that, the judges gave it a HCC award (78 points). My first ever award. Apparently it is the first ever Harold Koopowitz to be awarded in Australia. Given the flowers were over 2 months old when it was judged and there was also a minor growth defect that may have lost it points, I might be able to get it bumped up to an AM in future. Anyway, I'm just happy with any award at the moment.

Now I've just got to come up with a clonal name. 

David


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 21, 2009)

Congratulations David!!!! Well deserved award, and no shame to be beaten by a catt (if it was a good one) Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 21, 2009)

Congrats David on your achievements! Well earned


----------



## Elena (Sep 21, 2009)

Congratulations, a well deserved award!


----------



## JPRJR2 (Sep 21, 2009)

What wonderful color !!! I have two HKs and just love them. Yours is just beautiful. I have not seen them with such a red cast as yours.....just great!

Do you have any info on the cross?

Jack


----------



## callosum (Sep 21, 2009)

:rollhappyne of the nice rothschild cross


----------



## emydura (Sep 21, 2009)

JPRJR2 said:


> What wonderful color !!! I have two HKs and just love them. Yours is just beautiful. I have not seen them with such a red cast as yours.....just great!
> 
> Do you have any info on the cross?
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack. No, I don't have any info on the cross. I bought it as a large division and it only had the tag Paph Harold Kopowitz. The colour is very unusual. I haven't seen one like it either. I guess that is the main reason it was awarded.

David


----------



## Candace (Sep 21, 2009)

Congrats and WooHoo on the award!


----------



## emydura (Sep 22, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> Congratulations David!!!! Well deserved award, and no shame to be beaten by a catt (if it was a good one) Jean



A good Catt!!! That is a contradiction in terms. oke:

It is nice I guess if you like these sort of things. Personally I wouldn't swap 5 of them for a Harold Koopowitz. 

Here it is. Can't remember what it was called.







David


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 22, 2009)

emydura said:


> A good Catt!!! That is a contradiction in terms. oke:
> 
> It is nice I guess if you like these sort of things. Personally I wouldn't swap 5 of them for a Harold Koopowitz.
> 
> Here it is. Can't remember what it was called.



for this swap I am on your side!!!!

personally I see lots of beauties in Catt species (if good clones ) Jean


----------



## Roy (Sep 22, 2009)

Well done David, on all counts. The Catt' isn't bad at all, was it awarded also ???


----------



## Roy (Sep 22, 2009)

emydura;
Now I've just got to come up with a clonal name.
David[/QUOTE said:


> How about " Varicose Veins"


----------



## Bolero (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow that's the best one I've seen. Very nice flowering.


----------



## emydura (Sep 22, 2009)

Roy said:


> Well done David, on all counts. The Catt' isn't bad at all, was it awarded also ???



Thanks Roy. The catt was was pretty good. I don't think the photo does it justice either. No complaints from me about the decision. No, it wasn't judged. It had a clonal name on it, so I'm not sure if it was previously awarded.

David


----------



## emydura (Sep 22, 2009)

Roy said:


> How about " Varicose Veins"



Not sure if you were joking Roy, but that is a great suggestion, if not a little unromantic. I like the idea of a name that describes the flower and your name says it all. I could do the obvious thing and just name it after my 3 year old daughter but then it would be a clonal name following a hybrid name (Harold Koopowitz). 

Decisions, Decisions. It is harder then naming my child.

David


----------



## Candace (Sep 22, 2009)

Well, as a catt lover, I'd also take your H.K. if I had choice between the two:>


----------



## Roy (Sep 22, 2009)

David, my suggestion was a little tongue in cheek but it fits. You could also call it 'Dusty" after what's happen in your area lately.. TIC again.


----------



## emydura (Sep 22, 2009)

Roy said:


> David, my suggestion was a little tongue in cheek but it fits. You could also call it 'Dusty" after what's happen in your area lately.. TIC again.



"Varicose Veins" is just a little too much I think. Something like "Venous Red" (or "Red Venous") may sound better. I think I prefer the first one which is actually the name of a current movie. Can anyone else come up with something better?

Thankfully today is much better. The heavy overnight rain helped. Still the dust storm here was nothing like Sydney at the moment. That is amazing.

David


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 23, 2009)

emydura said:


> "Varicose Veins" is just a little too much I think. Something like "Venous Red" (or "Red Venous") may sound better. I think I prefer the first one which is actually the name of a current movie. Can anyone else come up with something better?


I have to agree!
I like Venous Red/Red Venous.
Reminds me of stained glass, spider web, fish netting, butterfly markings,
or maybe a type of lace, Torchon ('Red Torchon').......
http://lace.lacefairy.com/Lace/ID/TorchonID.html


----------



## Roy (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet those names won't be a talking point like my name suggestion, hehehehe


----------



## parvi_17 (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree that it should be in every collection! Your photos are gorgeous and really capture the detail in the veining on the flowers.


----------



## penangirl (Oct 14, 2009)

your hk is great congratulations. did u name it yet,, if not i suggest 
Ｈａｒｏｌｄ　Ｋｏｏｐｗｉｔｚ　’ｒｏｓｅ　ｒｉｖｅｒｓ”


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 15, 2009)

emydura said:


> ........ Now I've just got to come up with a clonal name.
> David


Did you ever decide?


----------



## emydura (Nov 2, 2009)

*Paph Harold Koopowitz 'Venous Red'*



goldenrose said:


> Did you ever decide?



Sorry Rose for the delay in replying. I'm recovering in Kathmandu after an intense 3 week trek in Western Nepal. I will shortly start some new adventures here.

I did call it 'Venous Red' in the end. I thought about naming it after my daughter etc but as my plant was a division of someone else's plant I thought a name describing the distinctive flower would be more appropriate. 

'Venous Red' is also the name of a recent movie. 

When I return to Australia in December, I'm hoping to have a few multis in flower. There were quite a few in bud when I left. Hopefully they will still be in flower.

David


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 3, 2009)

hi David! Working over there or hard holidays?? Jean


----------



## emydura (Nov 3, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> hi David! Working over there or hard holidays?? Jean



Holidays but not the type where you are sitting on a beach drinking champayne. The trek was amazing but very tough. Lots of high passes which made me feel my age. On one pass we went from 2000m to 4000m over 6 hours. For the last 2 hours I just shuffled in a trance. I've trekked in Nepal before (Everest, Langtang) but these were places with excellent facilities and hence lots of tourists. Western Nepal is remote and sees few westerners. Hence the facilities are poor but the rewards are much richer. 

I didn't pay large amounts of money and go with a trekking group. I went with a few Nepalese friends and a couple of porters. We stayed in rough hotels in local villages and in a few cases just in local Nepalese houses where we were invited. So I got to experience Nepalese culture as close as you possibly could. 

As with anywhere in Nepal, the landscapes were stunning.

Here for about 10 weeks (another 5). Off to see some wildlife reserves on Saturday for a week or so (elephants, rhinos, tigers, freshwater dolphins, gharials etc).

Cheers

David


----------

